# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

How glassy is that! Looks like it was a beautiful morning on the Peninsula What a pleasure......I wish I could have joined you guys!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good on you guys. A beautiful day, a pleasant paddle a few fish and a tow. Thats living.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

You guys don't need "fishfinders", you need me to come back and show you were the big squire are hiding!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great morning to be out there looking at the pics and good to see a rod loaded up like that; where the memories are made :wink:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The first, second, third and fourth photos are especially exceptional.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Too right

Those photos made me feel like I was AWOL....counting the days... to get back on the water!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Stunning pics mate. Simply beautiful


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Im like Redro at the moment. Away from all the action!

Good report Ross. Wish I was there for that kind of weather.

Stuck over here in the west for the next 4 weeks....

See ya,
Jake


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

In that case Jake, when you get back maybe you can show the boys where all the squire are hiding!


----------

